# In need of Van space from Italy to the UK



## dodgey (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, I've got a luton van load of furniture to go back to the UK. It could be done in a van a little smaller than a luton as I plan to sell a couple of the bulky items like sofa, fridge, and washing machine. I'm flexible.

Date: Easy going. From mid September onwards, this year. Probably need to get it done by early October so I can be here for the loading. Saying that, I can always fly over....

Location:

From: small town 20 mins from Treviso, 50 mins from Venice (North East Italy)

To: South West UK (Taunton, Somerset).

If anyone is moving over and fancies a return load then let me know. Depending on the timing I might be able to ride back with you too, or I can fly. Makes no odds.

Many Thanks


----------

